# 囧



## indigoduck

For example in the following sentences:

囧... 我今次真係死得.
囧嚇死我了
再睇真係囧死左


----------



## YangMuye

囧囧囧囧囧囧


----------



## echo_zkl

囧 is not cantonese but a popular internet lingo.
People use this word ideographically, similar to lol in English world.


----------



## Jerry Chan

It's a Chinese icon of:


----------



## humvee

This emoticon is invented by post-90's generation.
Partly because of their stereotypical image of illiteracy and partly thanks to the internet censoreship in china mainland(altering spellings to circumvent the "wall").


Jerry Chan said:


> It's a Chinese icon of:


Hi, jerry, I was wondering how you Hong Kongites pronounce this word in Cantonese. We do it jiong3 in Mandarin.


----------



## Jerry Chan

It's pronounced /gwing2/ just like 炯 in 炯炯有神
But I guess no one really cares. It's just for writing purpose and I've really seen anyone speaks it in public.


----------



## windhair

Jerry Chan said:


> But I guess no one really cares.


realy or rarely? 

 = 囧， exactly.


----------



## Jianfeng

囧  
adj.
光明、明亮。
adj.
(象形。本作“囧”。象窗口通明。本义:光明)如:冏冏(光明的样子);冏彻(明亮而通彻);冏寺(即太仆寺。古代官署名。掌舆马及马政);冏牧(冏卿。太仆寺卿)
冏卿因之吴公。(指太仆卿吴默。字因之。)——明·张溥《五人墓碑记》
玉篇˙囧部：囧，大明也。文選˙江淹˙雜體詩三十首之十八：囧囧秋月明，憑軒絰麑老。李善˙注引蒼頡篇：囧，大明也。


----------



## sysdzw

一般是指遇到非同寻常的事，或者遇到根本想象不到的非常出格的事。有点类似于“雷人”一词。


----------



## bonjourtoutlemonde

囧(jiong3) has definitely become a catchphrase for young people here on the mainland. 
To me, it actually means "embarrassed". I would say “好囧啊！” (Oh, I'm so embarrassed!)
So it is actually interchangeable with "窘".
It's just more fun to write “囧” instead, coz it also looks like an embarrassed face.
So, to me, 囧 doesn't equal 
btw, I, as well as many of my friends, use this word dozens of times every day. Sounds a bit silly, right? 囧...

The Baidu-pedia page on this character


----------



## indigoduck

indigoduck said:


> For example in the following sentences:
> 
> 囧... 我今次真係死得.
> 囧嚇死我了
> 再睇真係囧死左



Hi all,

Revisiting some of my old posts, and I've most recently seen this character in a title of a TVB drama.  It was used as a substitution word for 鬼 in the soap called 鬼探查過界.  

Is this an exception to usage or this is a recent phenomenon?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ghabi

Hello! It's just one of those far-fetched puns so favored by our media, I suppose. In Cantonese the euphemistic variant of 鬼 gwai2 is gwit1, not 囧 gwing2. And as noted above by others, 囧 is more an emoticon than a spoken word.


----------



## SuperXW

There is also a wikipedia entry explaining it. 


> *Jiong* (Chinese: 囧; pinyin: _jiǒng_; Jyutping: _gwing2_) is a once obscure Chinese character meaning a "patterned window". Since 2008, it has become an internet phenomenon and widely used to express embarrassment and gloom, because of the character's resemblance to a sad facial expression.


See Jiong - Wikipedia .


----------



## OneStroke

Actually, gwing2 has become a common spoken word, some time after the news (was it TVB or ATV?) featured it.


----------



## thebault

“囧”，本义为“光明”。从2008年开始在中文地区的网络社群间成为一种流行的表情符号，成为网络聊天、论坛、博客中使用最最频繁的字之一，它被赋予“郁闷、悲伤、无奈”之意。“囧”被形容为“21世纪最风行的一个汉字”。


----------



## yuechu

Hello/大家好，

I found an interesting usage of 囧 here. It is an advertisement for a 电脑城(?) posted on a blog and it says "不囧不雷不山寨". How would you translate this into English? I've seen these words countless times but am not too sure of their exact meaning... (besides 山寨）.
My attempt: "Not sad/embarrassing (as in embarrassingly bad products?), not [anything that will make you shocked (since it is of bad quality?)], not counterfeit"

Thanks/谢谢！


----------



## forgoodorill

yuechu said:


> "Not sad/embarrassing (as in embarrassingly bad products?), not [anything that will make you shocked (since it is of bad quality?)], not counterfeit"


No embarrassing, No astounding, and no fake. Only in 時代數碼廣場

雷：表示驚訝
example: 你雷到我了啊！


----------



## Jack12345

forgoodorill said:


> 你雷到我了啊！


It is a eight years ago thread. How do you find it out? 囧


----------



## forgoodorill

I checked out the threads including the tag 'Internet', and found so many interesting posts.
You could have a try.


----------

